# Introduction Order



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

In what order would you introduce these fish:

cherry barbs penguin tetras dwarf gourami pepper cories.. Also can i ad half of a school at a time are should i introduce the whole school at once?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

If the tank is fully cycled then you can introdouce them in any order you want, or all of them at once.
And the whole school at once.
How big is the tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The cycle status is important since these fish all have varying degrees of constitution. However, if the tank is fish safe already, I'd go cories, tetras, barbs, and finally gourami.


----------



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

Its almost cycled.... I the nitrite spiked two days ago
and it a 20 gallon long


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Regular water changes will do a good job in a maturing tank. I'd say 'bout 10-15% every day.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't think you need to introduce them by order. For aggressive fish you may want to change the setting alittle bit before introducing a new guy in.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

add the barbs in first if your going to do it in order so you can get the used to the other fish theyre known to nip fins.and also swarf gouramis get very stressed very easily so watch them closely.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you spiked on nitrites 2 days ago, the tank is nowhere near close to being cycled. You'll want to wait a week.


----------

